# Hochschalten unter Last



## TaunusRider (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo Miteinander!

Mit meinem neuen Canyon Nerve 29er mit XT-Schaltung bin ich kürzlich ein steilen Weg bergauf gefahren und ich musste vom 8. Ritzel auf das 10. Ritzel (also auf den leichtesten Gang) hochschalten.

Ich habe etwas Druck von den Kurbeln genommen - soweit das ging, sonst wäre ich ja am Berg stehengeblieben und umgekippt...

Habe den XT-Schalthebel in einem Schwung durchgedrückt um 2 Gänge auf einmal zu schalten.

Dummerweise ist dabei die Kette komplett abgesprungen und am Ausfallende gelandet. Bin letztendlich dann doch umgekippt... 

Sowas ist mir noch nie passiert und ich frage mich, ob ich einen Fahrfehler gemacht habe?

Habe gestern erst entdeckt, dass die Kette nicht von Shimano sondern von einem Drittanbieter ist. Vielleicht klettert sie deshalb nicht optimal?

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## xc_fahrer (19. Juli 2013)

Erst mal: schalten unter Last geht natürlich.  Im Grunde hast Du es richtig gemacht, beherzt den Hebel betätigen. Aber zwei Ritzel unter Last auf einmal sind problematisch. Eventuell ist auch die Endanschlagsschraube nicht optimal eingestellt.


TaunusRider schrieb:


> Habe gestern erst entdeckt, dass die Kette nicht von Shimano sondern von einem Drittanbieter ist. Vielleicht klettert sie deshalb nicht optimal?


Auch wenn jetzt 10 Leute das Gegenteil behaupten: die Shimano-Ketten schalten mit Abstand am besten und sind äußerst haltbar - ich habe da genügende Erfahrung am MTB und Rennrad. Erst recht die laufrichtungsgebundenen 10-fach-Ketten. Ob es mit einer Orginalkette geklappt hätte, ist Spekulation. Aber ich will an meinem Rad keinen Drittanbieterschrott haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ziploader (19. Juli 2013)

Nimm das nächste mal die Füsse von den Pedalen bevor du umkippst...
Wenn du beim Schalten etwas druck von den Pedalen nimmst funktioniert es mit einem Ritzel problemlos.


----------



## TaunusRider (19. Juli 2013)

Wenn die Füße nun mal eingeklickt sind und die Verwunderung über die durchdrehende Kette groß ist, ja dann kann am Hang die Zeit für Füße runter mal knapp werden.....

Bin ja kein Zirkusartist.


----------



## hulster (19. Juli 2013)

Strange, dass sie am Ausfallende gelandet ist. Normalerweise würde man erwarten, dass sie in den Speichen landet. Wäre nur denkbar, dass sie Vorne direkt mit abgesprungen ist und dann, weil komplett locker, auf den Zahnspitzen nach unten gelaufen.
Auf jeden Fall mal alle Endanschlag-Schrauben kontrollieren, Vorne, wie Hinten.
Original-Kette könnte ein wenig helfen, denke aber nicht, dass das die Ursache ist. 
Unter Last kracht es zwar ein wenig im Gebälk, sollte aber einwandfrei funktionieren. Sollte aber wegen Verschleiss Ausnahem bleiben.


----------



## TaunusRider (19. Juli 2013)

Kette war auf dem vorderen kleinen Blatt komplett drauf.

Hinten vom 9. oder 10. Ritzel die Treppe runtergerutscht bis zum Ausfallende.

Die Schaltung stand aber in Linie zum 10. Ritzel.

Habe Kette auf den Kranz gehoben, so 2./3. Ritzel, Kurbel per Hand gedreht und flugs ist die Kette auf das 10. Ritzel geklettert.

Komisch.


----------



## TaunusRider (19. Juli 2013)

Ach ja. Mein Canyon ist schon eine hochwertige 9.9 Ausführung.

Glaube kaum, dass Canyon da billigen Ketten-Schrott verbaut.....


----------



## xc_fahrer (19. Juli 2013)

TaunusRider schrieb:


> Glaube kaum, dass Canyon da billigen Ketten-Schrott verbaut.....


Muß nicht billig sein - die Shimanoketten sind im Endkundenmarkt sehr preiswert, da kann man nicht wirklich sparen, wenn man nicht eine XTR haben will. Das hat wohl eher mit Marketing oder Einkaufspolitiik zu tun.

Fakt ist nun mal, daß Shimano bei den Antriebskomponenten nicht zu toppen ist. Gibt leichtere Sachen, aber an die perfekte Funktion kommt keiner ran. 

Ich hatte mal eine teure Wippermann-Kette: deutlich schlechteres Schaltverhalten und kürzere Lebensdauer.


----------



## Glitscher (19. Juli 2013)

xc_fahrer schrieb:


> Fakt ist nun mal, daß Shimano bei den Antriebskomponenten nicht zu toppen ist. Gibt leichtere Sachen, aber an die perfekte Funktion kommt keiner ran.



Äh, Sram? Sicher, ist ne Glaubensfrage, aber Deine Aussage ist sicherlich in keinerlie Hinsicht bewiesen..


----------



## hulster (19. Juli 2013)

TaunusRider schrieb:


> Kette war auf dem vorderen kleinen Blatt komplett drauf.
> 
> Hinten vom 9. oder 10. Ritzel die Treppe runtergerutscht bis zum Ausfallende.
> 
> ...



Trotzdem Strange. Lassen wir mal die Nummer weg. Du schaltest auf das größte Ritzel, sprich das an den Speichen. Der Schaltkäfig steht unter diesem Ritzel und die Kette rutscht über das komplette Ritzelpaket bis nach unten und das Schaltwerk steht immer noch unter dem größten Ritzel? Schwer vorstellbar.


----------



## TaunusRider (19. Juli 2013)

War aber so. Drum frage ich hier ja. 

War ein Treckerpfad zwischen Getreidefeldern. Ob da ein paar hohe Grashalme zwischen Kette und Ritzel gekommen sind? Auch eine eher unwahrscheinliche Erklärung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (21. Juli 2013)

TaunusRider schrieb:


> War aber so. Drum frage ich hier ja.
> 
> War ein Treckerpfad zwischen Getreidefeldern. Ob da ein paar hohe Grashalme zwischen Kette und Ritzel gekommen sind? Auch eine eher unwahrscheinliche Erklärung.



Wenn du sicher bist, dass die Schaltung sonst richtig eingestellt, probier orig Shimano Kette.
Wenn der Endanschlag zu knapp eingestellt ist und die Kette dann unter bestimmten Bedinungen nicht komplett auf das große Ritzel schaltet, sondern auf den Zahnspitzen läuft, könnte eine starke Erschütterung vielleicht zu dem Effekt führen.
Also alles nochmal kontrollieren und entscheiden, ob ein einmaliges Ereignis entsprechende Aktionen erfordert.
Es gibt viele kombinierbare Umstände, die komische Effekte hervorrufen können. Ob Handlungsbedarf besteht, ist bei mir abhängig davon, ob das gehäuft auftritt


----------



## pnebling (22. Juli 2013)

Bei mir hatte ich gestern bergauf auf dem Singletrail den lustigen Effekt, das sich Schalthebel und Schaltwerk absolut uneinig darüber waren, welcher Gang den drin zu sein hat (fahre noich mit ner 21-Gang-STX-Schaltung rum, da mir das reicht).
Sprich: Schalthebel sagt 1.Gang und Schaltwerk sagt 7.Gang. Nach bissle fluchen, rütteln, kurbel und dagegen treten gings dann wieder. Aber da guckst schon Sparsam, wenn du im Hang stehst nen leichteren Gang reindrücken willst und das Ding schaltet in nen schwereren.


----------



## Wilddieb (22. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube bei dir sind die Klinken im Schalter nicht richtig eingerastet und dann rasselte erstmal die ganze Mechanik durch. Das Schaltwerk zieht am Kabel beständig Richtung grösster Gang. (Sofern kein Invert)

Sowas kommt bei älteren Schaltern gerne mal vor, weil das alte Fett die Funktion verzögert bis irgednwann gar nix mehr geht.


----------



## whitesheep (22. Juli 2013)

das widerspricht aber der tatsache das er meint..bei seinem neuen canyon....

bleibt die frage: welche ritzel nun das 9. 10. ist....die kleineren oder die größeren...im moment wird diesbezüglich ja wild geraten und gemutmaßt...

so long
sheep


----------



## santakruzzifix (22. Juli 2013)

TaunusRider schrieb:


> Mit meinem neuen Canyon Nerve 29er mit XT-Schaltung bin ich kürzlich ein steilen Weg bergauf gefahren und ich musste vom 8. Ritzel auf das 10. Ritzel (also auf den leichtesten Gang) hochschalten.
> ?



Das Hauptproblem: die 2-fach Kurbel
Einziger Vorteil der 2-fach: höherer Verschleiss, größerer Kettenbedarf, mehr Profit für den Kettendisponenten(shimano, usw.)

Lösung: 3-fach, weil bewährt  ( 3 x 9, XT )
Habe nie Schaltprobleme mit 3-fach 

.


----------



## Wilddieb (22. Juli 2013)

Bei mir ists so dass ich den grössten Kranz fast nie benutzt habe und somit fahre ich nun 2 Fach. So kann ich ne Spannrolle nutzen und die Kette kürzer nehmen. 
Kommt halt auf den Fahrstil an. Mein Ziel ist es vorne iwann nurnoch einen Kranz zu fahren.



whitesheep schrieb:


> das widerspricht aber der tatsache das er meint..bei seinem neuen canyon....



Axo, ich meinte beim *pnebling* mit der STX Schaltung.

Beim *TaunusRider* vermute ich mal, dass unter der Belastung im falschen Moment die Kette regelrecht vom Ritzel gespickt wurde und sie so ganz unten gelandet ist. Wenn der Wechsel im kleinsten Gang war muss der wohl kräftig gefedert haben in dem Moment.

Kann man nur Vermutungen anstellen. Ich würde erstmal nix unternehmen und schauen ob es öfters passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glitscher (23. Juli 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem: die 2-fach Kurbel
> Einziger Vorteil der 2-fach: höherer Verschleiss, größerer Kettenbedarf, mehr Profit für den Kettendisponenten(shimano, usw.)
> 
> Lösung: 3-fach, weil bewährt  ( 3 x 9, XT )
> ...



OMG, Schwachfug in jeder Zeile. Quasi gestapelt...


----------



## santakruzzifix (23. Juli 2013)

Glitscher schrieb:


> OMG, Schwachfug in jeder Zeile. Quasi gestapelt...



was loos?

Dir fehlen bei der 2 x 10 Kombi rund 10 Gänge.
Beim 3 x 10 System kannst du viel feiner schalten. Daher ist
2 x 10 = Murks.

beim 2 x10 hat man immer das Gefühl, dass paar Gänge fehlen; berg-auf ..wie berg-ab. 

An der Nordsee, da langen 6 Gänge. Im alpinem Voralpenland ist man mit 3 x 10 flexibler.




.


----------



## Wilddieb (23. Juli 2013)

Ohne das Smily würde ich mich fragen, ob du schon jemals Fahrrad gefahren bist.


----------



## Glitscher (23. Juli 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Ohne das Smily würde ich mich fragen, ob du schon jemals Fahrrad gefahren bist.



+1; Oder Streichholzbeine hast...


----------



## maprie (25. Juli 2013)

Das mit dem Abspringen der Kette ist mir mit meinem Rad auch passiert, als es noch relativ neu war. Zum Glück habe ich diese Kunststoffscheibe dran gelassen, die hat einiges abbekommen, was sonst in die Speichen gegangen wäre. Endanschlag war in Ordnung.
Beim zu schnellen Runterschalten auf den Kettenblättern ist mir das auch passiert, da habe ich es aber zufälligerweise gesehen. Die Kette wurde wohl zu stark seitlich gebogen, dadurch konnten die Kettenglieder nicht richtig einknicken. Die Kette ist also wie ein gerader Strahl am kleinsten Kettenblatt vorbei direkt auf das Tretlager gesprungen. Ich vermute hinten beim Schaltwerk ist es ein ähnlicher Effekt. Bei neuen und schlecht geschmierten Ketten also besser lieber nicht zu mutig schalten.


----------



## TaunusRider (3. August 2013)

whitesheep schrieb:


> das widerspricht aber der tatsache das er meint..bei seinem neuen canyon....
> 
> bleibt die frage: welche ritzel nun das 9. 10. ist....die kleineren oder die größeren...im moment wird diesbezüglich ja wild geraten und gemutmaßt...
> 
> ...


Ich zähle so: Ritzel 1 ist am Ausfallende, Ritzel 10 ist an den Speichen. Ich war auf Ritzel 8 und habe auf Ritzel 10 hochgeschaltet.

Bisher keine Probleme mehr. Die Kette/das ganze Bike hatte erst ca. 200 km drauf.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (3. August 2013)

Ich bin auch auf 2Fach umgestiegen und finde es geil.
Bei 24/38 mit 11-36er Kassette fehlt gerade mal ein Gang oben raus zu gängigen 3fach Kombinationen.

Aber was der TE hier gemacht hat weiß ich echt nicht. Gerade bergauf immer nur 1 Gang schalten. Wenn man so weit ist das man direkt 2 schalten will/muss hat man einfach zu spät reagiert.


----------



## TaunusRider (10. August 2013)

Wenn man immer nur 1 Gang brav hinaufschalten darf - wozu hat dann Shimano die 2-Gänge-auf-einmal-Funktion eingebaut?


----------



## Wilddieb (10. August 2013)

Eigentlich sind es sogar drei Gänge. Aber bei meinem Torque mit 2011er XT Schaltung, funktioniert das auch nicht. Ob mit alten oder neuen Kabeln.
Vermutlich sind bei Fullys da einfach zu viele Bewegungen im Kabel. Dasselbe Problem hatte ich auch schon früher mit dem Diamondback X10.


----------

